# Akatsuki:New Generation



## dashing flames (Sep 12, 2009)

This takes place in the time when naruto becomes the new hokage, a mystical force threatens the world and its evil powers bring the entire Akatsuki organization back, they are all called forth to konaha to help Naruto save the world. The akatsuki agrees to help, appeareantly the mystical force created new beast within other ppl. Those group of ppl call themselves "Chosen Beasts". They threaten the world into turning everything into chaos but the Akatsuki will put a stop to that.



I am Itachi and this is my tale on how we, the group of rouges who threatend the world b4 now try and save it.

Plz ask me who you want to be in this Roleplay.

Itachi=Dashing Flames(me)
Pain=?
Tobi=?
Sasori=?
Hidan=?
Kakazu=?
Deidara=?
Konan=?
Kisame=?
Zetsu=?


----------

